# KVH Debuts In-Car Satellite TV



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

KVH Industries will unveil its new TracVision A5 in-motion satellite TV antenna at the Consumer Electronics Show in Las Vegas. The system uses phased array antenna technology to make satellite TV a reality for SUVs, mini-vans and luxury automobiles equipped with backseat entertainment systems.

And what will drivers get? Hundreds of channels from DirecTV. In addition, DirecTV subscribers also will receive more than 50 channels of commercial-free music at no additional cost.

From SkyReport (Used with Permission)

http://www.kvh.com/Press/pr.asp?id=242&category=&flash=yes


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

A great leap forward in highway safety, but isn't it a bit much to expect the driver to operate the vehicle from the back seat while he's trying to watch TV.


----------



## gcutler (Mar 23, 2002)

Or constantly re-aim the satellite


----------



## RichW (Mar 29, 2002)

Well, he can always get technical support on his cell phone!


----------



## DarrellP (Apr 24, 2002)

Can't be a whole lot worse than the Pimp Mobiles of yesteryear with the wing TV antenna hanging off the trunk lid.


----------



## ramcm7 (Aug 1, 2002)

Will NFL ST be available on it, as well? That would cure some frustration as to radio coverage of the games I want when driving hither and yon on Sunday afternoons.


----------



## cnsf (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Nick _
> *A great leap forward in highway safety, but isn't it a bit much to expect the driver to operate the vehicle from the back seat while he's trying to watch TV.  *


Why do that when you can have video in the front like with the Acura MDX DVD package? Or better yet, set one up on the passenger side....or EVNE BETTER YET, replace the rearview mirror with a 16:9, 7 incher....


----------

